# TTC #2 as of Valentines Day! Buddy? :)



## Eliza_V

Implant is coming out on Valentines Day (I didn't pick that day on purpose lol) and would love a TTC buddy for #2! &#128118;&#127995;

Xx


----------



## Eliza_V

Guess not :(


----------



## fuschia

Hiya ! M
Don't be discouraged :) I would love to be your buddy .

I am Ttc# 3

I have a daughter just turned 5 and an 18 month old son.

We planned to try from next cycle ( period due Valentine's Day) but we did bd just the once this current cycle and as it was on cd 13 - I've counted myself as being in a bit of a tww although I feel it's unlikely . I have no idea when I ovulated but plan to start chatting next cycle . 

Do you have any plans to help you ttc or taking it easy ? Xx


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi, can I join?

TTC #2 as of March. AF due any day now, unless we've had a happy accident, that would be good! So once she comes I'm on CD1. Do either of you feel considerably less excited for TTC #2 than #1? It's making me a bit sad that I don't have the same level of naive excitement but I know what will be coming...! My LO is nearly 2.


----------



## fuschia

Hi citrus fruit :)

Where are you in your cycle now ? I think I'm around ovulation in next few days - can't be too sure though !

Ttc # 1 was very quick for us - we did try but didn't do anything other than stop using birth control and were so surprised to get a bfp 1st time !

2nd baby -took 16 months! I believe lifestyle , stress, pressure , diet had something to do with that . 

Hoping this one won't take as long and actually I'm feeling pretty excited because this will be our last baby ( well that's what hubby says- and he's prob right ) and so I want to enjoy every second - including ttc because if all goes to plan, we will never do this again!

Xx


----------



## citrusfruit

Hey! Well actually I am due AF now. I'm kind of getting my hopes up for a happy accident as we weren't trying last month but don't think it will be! So will be officially CD1 any day now I imagine. If no AF by weds then I will test. 

We conceived number 1 really quick and I am just hoping, and a little bit presuming if I'm honest, that no 2 would be the same. It's dangerous! I think I'd find it really hard if it took a long time!


----------



## wrapunzel

Can I join your happy crew? We started trying for #2 on Valentine's Day!


----------



## fuschia

Hello :)

Yes - I'm really keen to get a nice little group together . 

When ttc my second I had a lovely little group of about 6 ladies and few of us were very active and few would come and go but we were really hopeful for each other :)

Citrus fruit - did AF come on time or did you get your happy accident ?

I am just waiting to ovulate... Think it might be today ! Getting tired with so much bding ! 

X


----------



## wrapunzel

I'm keen too! I was part of an amazing community of about 500 mums due in June 2014, that stuck together and stayed very active until around the 18 months old mark. It was such a wonderful experience and I'm looking forward to participating again with #2.

This is my first time trying to conceive and I am super excited!!! It's also going to be great to share the journey with you ladies!!!! Sounds like you are a bit ahead of me Citrus, having done this TTC thing before. Fuschia and I are on about the same page. I was between birth control methods for a single month, we used withdrawal instead of condoms. I told hubby on his birthday that I was pregnant but didn't do him the solid of pissing on a stick until two days later :haha:

I'm also outright terrified of ttc. I had a miscarriage long before I had my "surprise!" daughter. I don't know if my daughter was a miracle baby. I've got no solid reason to believe I have fertility problems, but since we decided to TTC I looked over my last year of casual charting my cycle and wasn't pleased by what I found :nope: If my ovulation pain and ewcm are indicative of ovulation, I O on cycle day 8-10. Then my luteal phase is a solid 16-18 days. Cycles vary from 24 days to 29 days. I don't think that's good.

Soooo starting tomorrow I will be temping. Next cycle I will be using OPKs and checking cervix every day.

AF is due on 3/5 so I am in the TWW right now. Nothing but :bfn: so far. I'll link you to my obsessive log of symptom spotting and cut this post off here :spermy:


----------



## fuschia

I think that the only issue as far as I am aware is a short luteal phase ? Your luteal phase I think needs to be 10 days long . Also - have you been temping ? I get lots of Ov symptoms in the 4-5 days before ovulation so if you are going by symptoms alone it may be that you are estimating ovulation to be earlier than it is ? Cd8-10 sounds quite early .


I am pretty disappointed not to not see my temperature rise today but still pretty confident ovulation may have bees yesterday or today !


----------



## wrapunzel

Actually it is more like CD11-13, I messed up and counted from the end of my period instead of the beginning. So phew! 

I just started temping today. 98.26. Shrug. Another :bfn: too. 

Fingers crossed for you that you O soon! Have you been getting in lots of bd?


----------



## fuschia

There's a link at bottom of my sig to my chart. We have been bding LOADS!! More than I think ever before lol.
I did another opk this am and I think it's going negative which indicates that prob today is ovulation ( I keep saying this ! )

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## wrapunzel

Oops! I don't use FF so I forgot to check your chart. Sorry lol. I looked at it just now and it all looks so promising! Excited for you!

I have a feeling my man is going to be pleasantly surprised by how much (even unnecessary, totally outside of the fw) baby dancing is going to be happening now that we are TTC. I see him in a whooooooole new, very sexy light now. I've found him more attractive in general since I made him a daddy but it was an oops. Being excited together about planning for a baby is totally new and totally awesome and I'm so in love lol


----------



## fuschia

Wrapunzel- that's lovely to hear. So much more often you hear people sick of ttc ( myself included previously ) but it's great if you can enjoy the process.

The way I see it is that this will (probably ) be our last baby and o want to enjoy every minute ! Including this bit before where we haven't even conceived yet and it's all ahead of us still !

Last time ttc it was a real chore and there was a lot of pressure . So far this time we have been having a lovely time ! I've been making a real effort for dh and I don't think he knows what has hit him ! He's always wanted me to dress up more and stuff and now we are looking at 5 nights in a row of sexy time with all sorts of lingerie and stuff ! Makes it more fun for me too as I feel sexier than wearing pyjamas !

I don't think we have ever ever actually had sex 4 nights in a row - if we manage tonight and make it 5 in a row - we are in to completely new territory ! Xx


----------



## wrapunzel

Oh it is so funny you mention lingerie. I told my man I was going to start dressing up for him and he said "NO! I like you looking casual". Oh well, can't win them all. I don't think we have ever done 5 nights in a row either, at least not since our first week together (we met online and I moved 2k miles to be with him)


----------



## fuschia

Wow that's really far!

It seems most people do meet online nowadays. I met hubby in a bar in our local town but we were both online dating at the time - was just luck :)

They all have their things don't they ! Hubby is very particular about how things feel - stockings are a serious winner so I like to keep them for day 4/5 when we need the extra help!


----------



## wrapunzel

You're so lucky! How long have you been together?

Have you ever wanted to wear a corset? I just started wearing one full time (all day!) in January. I haven't bought them yet but it has slots to attach garter straps and I am soooooo excited to try out that classic look with stockings and garters. I wear thigh high stockings a lot of days anyway, just need the garter straps!


----------



## fuschia

I have just 1 corset and wore it for the first time a few nights ago actually !

I couldn't imagine wearing it all day long ?! Do you like it then ?

I have another corset type outfit but it's got stretchy panels and it's much less of a faff to get into ! That one I do have the garters and stocking to go with it . Hubby loves it !

I just like anything that makes bding fun and not a chore ! It can be so boring when your ttc especially for a long time ! X


----------



## wrapunzel

Mine is a real steel boned corset from Orchard Corsets. A little pricier than the fashion options but worth it. it's important to get a real well-made one for daytime wear because the plastic bones bend and are actually more uncomfortable than steel as a result. 

I really love wearing it. Truly. There was a bit of a "learning curve" as my body got used to it but I'm so happy now and I wish I had discovered it sooner. I literally never worry about my posture any more it just holds me in place. It's uncomfortable to slouch even with it off! It holds in my mom pooch and I can eat a full meal with it on, but I don't get a food baby belly. It's just awesome.


----------



## fuschia

That sounds good - I still can't imagine it though !

The one I have seems pretty well made but it must have the plastic bones . Cost £50.00 I think . And it's just for sexy time !

X


----------



## wrapunzel

Lol I know, most people can't, my friend told me I'm going to give my daughter issues if she sees me wearing this "18th century French torture device" every day. Pfffff

I'm sure you look stunning in yours!! Everyone does really!


----------



## fuschia

Think I have ovulated yesterday . Temp is on it's way up - next few days will confirm but I also had lots of cramps yesterday and day before X 
Need a break from bding - 5 days in a row ! Last night I just want to snuggle down and sleep but managed to get the deed done somehow !


----------



## wrapunzel

You're a hero for managing all that bd! Fingers are crossed for you that the effort was well worth it!

Personally my man and I are planning on every other day, I read that if he abstains from orgasm for 36+ hrs his sperm count will be higher and healthier. So we are going to avoid doing it every day if possible lmao


----------



## trumpetbeth

Can I join your group? We have been trying for #2 since September with no luck. I took 50mg of Clomid this cycle and I am on 4dpo so we will see!


----------



## Dandi

I'd love to join in. I've been trying to #2 since January and will start on clomid this month to try to get things happening!


----------

